# alt deutsche Schriftart



## santange (23. Februar 2005)

*Altes Buch oder Pergamentpapier*

Mit welcher Software kann man

ein altes Buch oder Pergamentpaier mit angeschwärzten Ränder selber erstellen?
Ich arbeite mit Paint Shop Pro 8.


----------



## alextsch (23. Februar 2005)

*Re: Altes Buch oder Pergamentpapier*

mit paint shop pro geht das schon. musst nur mal nach tutorials suchen, da die meisten aber für Photoshop sein werden, musst du halt die jeweiligen Funktionen in Paintshop suchen. Ob und wie das in Paintshop funktioniert weiß ich auch nicht (bin Photoshop-Nutzer).

mfg


----------

